# Hoyt vixen



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello first off sorry to be in the ladies area but I figured this would be the best place to ask.I won some brownie points with the wife and ordered her a pearl white vixen, she shot it a couple times along with the kobalt and she chose the vixen,Anyway I was just wondering how many of you own them and how do you like them? Thanks for your time!


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

My wife loves hers....all blacked out...


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Love mine!! Blacked out.


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the responses!!


----------



## hoytchic (Jan 29, 2010)

I just got a flat black vicxen and I love it. Very nice smooth drawing bow!! I would recommend it to any one!!


----------



## smower34 (Feb 7, 2010)

just got my foxy roxy (vicxen) - blacked out - and really like it. very smooth


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

My Husband bought me a Vixen a few months ago and I love it....blacked out with hot pink!!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I FREAKING LOVE MINE!!!! I got my a week ago this friday, and almost kicked the boyfriend to the couch so I could put in bed with me! *No dirty comments intended*. I love my bow a lot though. I have been wanting a Vicxen since I started shooting, and worked my way up to one... It is by far one of the most impressive bows that I have shot!!!


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

Followers....LOL....too many blacked outs running around


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

deerslayer451 said:


> Followers....LOL....too many blacked outs running around


It is a hot trend!!! LOL


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL and to think I had mine in Feb of 09!! Bowtech that is!!


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

deerslayer451 said:


> Followers....LOL....too many blacked outs running around



I don't think there is a better looking bow out there than a blacked out Vicxen (of course - that is a biased opinion) LOL :teeth:


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

newshooter10 said:


> I don't think there is a better looking bow out there than a blacked out Vicxen (of course - that is a biased opinion) LOL :teeth:


A biased opinion that is VERY easy to agree with!!!!!


----------

